# LG Intuition development



## arnshrty (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this is going to be a fairly reputable phone in the phablet line. I picked one up today and it's pretty cool. I was wondering if anybody was going to pick up development on this device or if I could convince somebody to (cash involved). It is very comparable to the Optimus Vu. It also comes with ICS stock, but looks like it will be scheduled for a JB update sometime in the near future. I also have some knowledge and would be willing to help out and help test.


----------



## phil2366 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just got it too. I am not even close to being a developer but i do hope some pick it up. At least get me to root.


----------



## almyz125 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Is there going to be any development related to this phone?

Sent from my VS950 4G using RootzWiki


----------



## thegumbyman (Nov 28, 2011)

How do you guys like this phone? Best Buy Mobile Solutions on Ebay has the upgrade now for $99, and a promo code of EBSAVE25 and it's only $75! I love the look of this phone, but NONE of the stores around here have one I can play with. I'm used to running CM9 or MIUI on my old DroidX... I'm kind of a flash-aholic so I'm REALLY concerned about the lack of developer support. The popular phones seem like they're rooted before they even hit the shelves! I know we can root the Intuition... but then what?


----------

